# C Dog Get well.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey if you didnt know CDog had surgery today give him some well wishes for a fast return to fishing. Thanks for all your help Clay. It has been greatly appreciated.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Get better soon, my friend. 

Call me when you get a back on your feet, OK.

Chit, you'll be out yakin' in no time, my brotha.


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Clay,

Get well, and we will both be back to NOT catching cobia in no time.

Jamie


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

deb says she needs her gaff man for the next trip , so ya better get your butt in shape !! 
derf


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

wishing you a speedy recovery. at least its during the summer doldrums...i mean HOT summer doldrums...relax and enjoy the air conditioning.

fred


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Get well soon, mi amigo!

You'll be up to speed when the reel fishing starts.

As Jeff predicted, it IS as hot as Shooter's panties at a psyco meeting!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Got the DOG himself on the phone now and he says The Drugs are are the best and thanks for all the well wishes and will be home tomorrow buggen everybody like usual  .

If ya ask me he is chasen the nurses around in a wheelchair  just being The Dog.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Clay, speedy recovery to you my friend. Here is to meeting up with ya soon as possible and maybe wetting a few lines togethter.

Hope all is well, and I'll call ya!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Best wishes!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Clay*

From one Dogg to another, take care and get well soon.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Get well*

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Jeff


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Best of luck to you Clay in getting back to 100% quickly.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Best Wishes*

I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Clay hope the surgery was a success. Trying to remove the part of the brain that makes you a cowboy fan and repacing it the real thing i.e. burgendy and gold is tricky but it can be done. Once those drugs wear off you will be feeling great and of course my flag will even make you feel better. Welcome to the world of the redskins. 

Get better soon need someone to go out with me on my first yak excursion. 

Figure you, me, shooter, newsjef (so our debackle can make the paper LOL) and howie hell we should win americas funnest home videos

Ken

Ken


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Clay,
Take it easy and let the healing work for ya. Don't push it; but, get your ar$$ out'ta that bed and get some lines in the water. 
Get well soon.


----------



## OVTODD210908 (May 15, 2006)

Get well and don't try to push recovery to fast.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Dang Dog, had no idea. Best of luck buddy.

One thing I'll say is you got good timing, tooooo dang hot and no fish anyway. You gotta be first class by the Fall run so we can actually fish together again.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well the worst should be over, follow the doc's orders and things should be fine. Get well soon.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

See what happens when you overuse that hand  ......go slow,enjoy the meds and you'll be back in the game in no time....holler iffn ya need anything.....the R


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

get well


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

get well soon


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

Autumn is around the corner...get well soon!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Get well!


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Get well and take care.

bill


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for all the good thoughts. Home now and plan on taking it slow for a while but should in th water for Drum time this fall.

Oh yeah Ken, no mucking with my brain as the Dr knows what a good team is and it aint Pink and Gold Oh and I dont know nutin bout Nascar but my buddy Kevin lurks here and says your car sucks too.  Thanks for the well wishes Ken and I'm starting to feel better already....


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Get well soon Clay*

We got some drummin' to do purty soon


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

take care ...and you just pictured me out of a yak...lol


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Get well soon.

As an added incentive to hasten your recovery I will add this factoid: I have been clobbering some massive croaker on the York River shoreline on jigs while trying to get flounder ... there, that comment should do more than any drug to move your return along.

Jake Ace


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

*One of my best friends*

Don't do anything the doc doesn't clear, Don't over do it and KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON QUITTING SMOKING AND DRINKING!!!!!!

I am soooooooooo proud of you Clay. I look forward to coming out and cooking my friend dinner and playing with the Bunker Dog!!!!

Take it slow my friend and Good luck on the vices!!!!

Scott


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Clay - that "love handle" removal operation a success?  

Not certain the reason for your cuttin, but if it was the nerve issue, tell me how it worked.

My wife has the SAME problem and is going to the doc this week.

Hope you feel better and fly high in the meantime.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> Clay - that "love handle" removal operation a success?
> 
> Not certain the reason for your cuttin, but if it was the nerve issue, tell me how it worked.
> 
> ...


Love handle? You are too kind.... 

Will let ya know how I'm doing when the flight returns to land. 

If ya got any questions about the operation just PM me your phone # and I'll give ya what info I can.

Thanks again for all the kind wishes. Its good to know I still got friends here.


----------



## GreatWhiteShark (Apr 21, 2006)

*Get well soon C Dog!!*

Hi C Dog get well man all of us miss u out there at the T or out on the peir. From one psyco member 2 another hope u have a speedy recovery . 
All around town fish are being caught and there is alot waitng 2 be caught by u. 

P.S.Y.C.O. MEMBER ,
GREAT WHITE SHARK !!

P.S. Keep your lines tight and bring in a fish for Clay!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Hurry up and get well soon.


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*get well*

hope all is well with u all my prayers and best wishes to u im doing pretty good myself bad days r getting less i go to dr on 9th keep ur spirits up u will be out fishin in o time take it easy and good luck for a speedy recovery
The Bossdogg


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Get Well Soon So...*

That you can return to fishing


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just here about the surgery have a speedy recovery and I know it's tough but do what the Dr. tells you to do and all will be well


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Clay

Sorry to hear you have having problems and hope it is resolved. As for quiting smoking and drinking, beleave me it can be done. As an incentive, when I quit drinking I became a better fisherman and enjoy it more. 

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Clay hope all goes well..*

Wheats doin great since his and he told me yours and his are the same.. If thats the case hope to see ya soon that yak will help in the rehab.. JAM


----------

